#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Тайны Дзогчена или найди десять различий

## Пэма Бэнза

Без правильного понимания положение дел в Махаяне выглядит ещё более мрачно. Там считается, что просветление достигается на благо живых существ. Мы должны следовать обету Бодхисаттвы, оставаясь в самсаре до тех пор, пока не освободим всех существ. Самсара бесконечна, и одной из причин этого является то, что живые существа, составляющие её, бесчисленны. Как вы думаете, если следовать обетам Бодхисаттвы, то сколько времени ещё придётся оставаться в самсаре? Очевидно, что бесконечно. Этого ли мы хотим? Разве оставаться в самсаре - это то же самое, что просветление? Дело в том, что можно встретить немало энтузиастов-альтруистов, которые действительно хотят оставаться в самсаре и страдать до тех пор, пока не освободят всех существ. Хвала и почёт таким людям! Их самоотверженности можно позавидовать! Только вот их пониманию сути просветления можно посочувствовать. Они не понимают, что состояние Бодхисаттвы - это просветлённое состояние, в котором полностью реализована природа явлений и в котором нет страданий и самсары. Эти люди воображают, что им придётся страдать до конца самсары. Они собираются перерождаться раз за разом, чтобы страдать, освобождая существ. Один человек вполне обоснованно назвал такое понимание духовным мазохизмом. Это не соответствует правильному пониманию.

Лама Сонам Дордже (aka Олег Поздняков) «О природе просветления» из книги «Тайны Дзогчена»


Покуда существует пространство 
И покуда живущие пребывают в нем, 
Пусть и я буду жить, 
Избавляя мир от страданий. 

Пусть во мне созревают 
Страдания всех живущих. 
И пусть чистые деяния Бодхисаттв 
Принесут счастье миру.

Шантидэва «Бодхичарья-аватара»


Благодаря этому, да созреют во мне страдания всех живых существ и да созреют во всех других живых существах все мои причины и результаты счастья. Пока все живые существа не достигнут освобождения и состояния будд, да буду я рождаться в адских мирах, мире голодных духов, мире животных и прочих из шести миров, чтобы там помогать существам, никогда не уставая и не падая духом!

Раняк Патрул Ринпоче «Мудрость ригпа»

Лично на меня все прочитанное в опусе "О природе просветления" из вышеупомянутой книги про те самые тайны того самого Дзогчена произвело удручающее впечатление. Например, я узнал, что просветление - это слияние с Абсолютом и все есть проекции этого самого Абсолюта. Игорь, я не знаток Дзогчена, просвети на сей счет - так вот ты значит какая нагая дхармакая.
Кроме того, я узнал, что известное посвящение заслуг Нагарджуны о достижении двух святых кай, возникающих из заслуг и мудрости не соответствует учениям определяющего смысла, проще говоря - для лохов, и чего только чей-то коренной гуру Чоки Нима Ринпоче все повторяет и повторяет эти строфы в конце учения.
В общем, все это грустно и печально. Может сам лама Сонам Дордже выйдет в виртуальный простор и расскажет нам о своих озарениях? А я пойду помолюсь буддам и бодхисаттвам, которые у меня на алтаре на картинках, чтобы мне не стать жертвой дзогченоидального синдрома.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Например, я узнал, что просветление - это слияние с Абсолютом и все есть проекции этого самого Абсолюта. Игорь, я не знаток Дзогчена, просвети на сей счет - так вот ты значит какая нагая дхармакая.
> Кроме того, я узнал, что известное посвящение заслуг Нагарджуны о достижении двух святых кай, возникающих из заслуг и мудрости не соответствует учениям определяющего смысла, проще говоря - для лохов


Саша, учение о порождении двух _кай_ из двух накоплений - действительно учение косвенного, а не прямого смысла, так же как и 4 благородные истины и т.д. В остальном те слова Позднякова, что ты цитируешь, для меня весьма странны, особенно насчет слияния с абсолютом.

----------


## Suraj

Абсолют, как синоним Дхармакаи.
Сейчас это вполне допустимый оборот на Западе для широкой публики. Я сам слышал её сравнение от некоторых нингмапинских пандитов и иерархов с богом или абсолютом. Это даёт возможность аудитории с христианским, нью-эйджевским и индуиско-теософским прошлым понять о чём идёт речь...
Приходилось слышать даже обороты Раджниша по этой теме (иногда с упоминанием его имени).

----------


## pravidya.ru

С точки зрения Ваджраяны:

Сахаджаяна

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

На мой взгляд, есть золотое правило - "возносясь в воззрении, не заносись в поведении" и парамита скромности - это самая первая парамита, на которой зиждятся все остальные, в том числе и праджня-парамита. Хорошо, когда кто-то может "комментировать Лонгченпу" и писать пространные эпилоги о природе просветления, но еще лучше, когда он может этого не делать.
Что касается Абсолюта, как синонима дхармакаи, то, на мой взгляд, подобная терминология только добавляет запутанности людям с "темным прошлым". Вместо того, чтобы действительно изучать и осваивать Дхарму Будды, они будут просто продолжать варить свой эзотерический компот из дзогчена, индуизма, христианства, Кастанеды и т.д.

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Карма переводчика - искренне верить, что каждое слово имеет присущий ему смысл?  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuriy

> Абсолют, как синоним Дхармакаи.
> Сейчас это вполне допустимый оборот на Западе для широкой публики. Я сам слышал её сравнение от некоторых нингмапинских пандитов и иерархов с богом или абсолютом. Это даёт возможность аудитории с христианским, нью-эйджевским и индуиско-теософским прошлым понять о чём идёт речь...
> Приходилось слышать даже обороты Раджниша по этой теме (иногда с упоминанием его имени).


А на самом деле как?

----------


## Айк

> Дело в том, что можно встретить немало энтузиастов-альтруистов, которые действительно хотят оставаться в самсаре и страдать до тех пор, пока не освободят всех существ. Хвала и почёт таким людям! Их самоотверженности можно позавидовать! Только вот их пониманию сути просветления можно посочувствовать. Они не понимают, что состояние Бодхисаттвы - это просветлённое состояние, в котором полностью реализована природа явлений и в котором нет страданий и самсары. Эти люди воображают, что им придётся страдать до конца самсары. Они собираются перерождаться раз за разом, чтобы страдать, освобождая существ. Один человек вполне обоснованно назвал такое понимание духовным мазохизмом.


Извиняясь и не трогая т.б. и дзогчен - а  бодхичиттой такое понимание не может быть названо? Состояние Бодхисаттвы и зарождение бодхичитты все же разные понятия. Тот,  кто стремится  к первому и параллельно  пестует второе разве заблуждается?

----------


## Sadhak

Пэма Бэнза, хотелось бы задать пару вопросов Вам в привате, если можно.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Пожалуйста, пишите на E-mail.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Тайная Мантра — это Махаяна, а Махаяна — это действия на благо другим.
Чтобы приносить другим благо, нужно обрести три каи плода. Чтобы обрести три каи, нужно собрать два накопления. Чтобы собрать два накопления, нужно упражняться в бодхичитте. Необходимо практиковать пути зарождения и завершения как единство.
Так или иначе, тантрика без бодхичитты никуда не годится и не является практиком Махаяны.

Падмасамбхава "Учения о том, как не заноситься в поведении"

----------

Garb (19.12.2009), Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Suraj

> "А на самом деле как?"


--------------
Только личная иогическая реализация даст ответ. Хорошо если перед этим вы будете владеть несколькими описательными системами.
Хотя бы одной "нети" (негативное описание "не-это", мадхьямака).
И одной системой с позитивными определениями (вроде кашмирсой спанды или двайта-адвайта ведантой).
-----------------------
Я думаю, что такие прецинденты были только в самом начале: Матсиендра, Горакша, Джаландара, Карпати.
----------------
Вот такой политкоректный ответ...
Более детально, если хотите на "ясном свете",- здесь такие обсуждения не уместны (всё это ересь с точки зрения тибетского буддизма):
http://www.webforum.ru/wb.php?board=13625&arhv=

----------


## Legba

Мне не вполне ясен такой аспект - существует ведь куча бхуми (в разных традициях от 10 до 13  :Smilie: ).  О каких именно бодхисаттвах идет речь? Я так понимаю, (возможно глубоко ошибочно), что на нижних бхуми бодхисаттвы очень даже могут помучится, очищаясь от прежней кармы, но чем дальше - тем меньше - вспомним историю об отрезании головы травинкой куша.

А есть какие-нибудь сведения о, извините, законности притязаний господина Позднякова на "ламство"? Вроде собирались у Чоки Нима Римпоче спросить....

И у меня вопрос к сведующим гражданам. Слово Лама, насколько я понимаю, эквивалент Гуру. Это не ученая степень, не звание и не то, что можно добыть сколь угодно долгим затворничеством или признанным перерождением. Это признание со стороны учеников и установление определенной связи. Может ли некто называть себя "Гуру",  коли его не просили об этом? Или я не прав?

----------

Torkwemada (16.12.2009)

----------


## Sadhak

> Пожалуйста, пишите на E-mail.


Я так и хотел, но отключено:



> Извините, этот пользователь отключил прием E-mail. Если вам необходимо отправить письмо этому пользователю, свяжитесь с администрацией, вам смогут помочь

----------


## PampKin Head

Арья-Бодхисаттва - это Бодхисаттва, который актуально знает на вкус абсолютную Бодхичитту (единственный Путь всех Будд трех времен и десяти направлений); проходя по бхуми, развивает аспект ясности (способности пребывать в абсолютной Бодхичитте)... Надо заметить, что когда Арья-Бодхисаттва есть *абсолюная* Бодхичитта, он пребывает *вне* закона причины-следствия -результата; уничтожает неблагую карму экстремально быстро; обретает неимоверное количество заслуг (ведь цель Пути - пребывать в этом - высшая заслуга); все благие качества и сиддхи проявляются спонтанно...

Вот что такое Бодхичитта. Вот почему к ней стремятся. Вот почему безмерно благодарны Тем, кто может актуально помочь распознать Ее...

P.S. Может лама Сонам Доржде в чем то и не прав, но его два ретрита достойны восхищения и уважения... Человек актуально показал, что отречение - основа Пути - не пустой звук и есть еще люди, которые могут шить иголкой с одним концом; скакать на лошади в одну сторону... Пример таких людей будит что-то во мне; не дает выстроить убогий комфортабельный мирок c "удобным бытовым" буддизмом, занимающим место между дачей и любимой собакой... 

Лха-гья-ло!!!!!

----------


## Аминадав

Пэма Бэнза, а общались ли Вы с Чоки Нима Ринпоче по поводу Сонама Дордже?

----------


## До

> Кроме того, я узнал, что известное посвящение заслуг Нагарджуны о достижении двух святых кай, возникающих из заслуг и мудрости не соответствует учениям определяющего смысла, проще говоря - для лохов


Пэма Бэнза, возмутительно, как вы смеете называеть буддийское учение - "для лохов"?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

До1, похоже, вы не поняли мое сообщение. Есть известное посвящение заслуг, в котором говорится, что благодаря накоплению заслуг и мудрости мы обретем две святые каи. Мне кажется, что всем нам надо быть скромнее и не разглагольствовать о том, какого смысла эти учения - прямого или косвенного. Ведь именно эти строфы посвящения заслуг повторяют наши учителя в конце учений, а не говорят, скажем: "Все дхармы сансары и нирваны - суть одно. Да расслабимся мы в ежемгновенном присутствии и сольемся с Абсолютом".
Поэтому я и позволил себе поиронизировать над теми, кто излишне обременен высокими воззрениям. Поэтому заявляю со всей ответственностью, Дхарма Будды - для честных, умных и неженатых.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть известное посвящение заслуг, в котором говорится, что благодаря накоплению заслуг и мудрости мы обретем две святые каи


Эти две Каи, получается, причиннообусловлены (накоплением заслуг и мудрости)?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Да, мы разговаривали с Чоки Нима Ринпоче по поводу ламы Сонама Дордже. Я бы не хотел вдаваться во все подробности этого разговора, но могу сказать следующее. Чоки Нима Ринпоче благословил ламу Олега (по его просьбе) на то, чтобы он передавал в России учения по нёндро, лочжонгу, но никак не по дзогчену. Еще Чоки Нима Ринпоче сказал, что в Непале он знает многих лам и монахов, которые провели в затворничестве двенадцать, двадцать, а кто и сорок пять лет, но они никого не учат и ведут себя очень скромно, и Чоки Нима Ринпоче нравится такое поведение. Поэтому всем стоит быть очень внимательными и следить за проявлениями своих разнообразных клеш.
Хочу прояснить следующее, я отношусь с уважением к ламе Сонаму Дордже и снимаю шляпу перед его упорством и настойчивостью. В отличие от нас он провел два полноценных затворничества, а не занимался "прикладным буддизмом". Но я считаю, что нам следует быть честными перед собой и другими. Например, я читаю, что "Лама Сонам Дордже, который обучался классическим дисциплинам в буддийском институте Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, стал первым русским практикующим, прошедшим полный курс теоретического и практического обучения буддизму в Непале, Индии и Тибете". Разве Сонам Дордже учился буддизму где-то в Тибете или Индии? В каком монастыре и как долго? То же самое могу сказать о его эпилоге "О природе просветления" из книги "Тайны Дзогчена". Я в корне не согласен со многим, что там написано и считаю, что автор должен нести ответственность за свои слова, тем более, когда он претендует на некое учительство. Не думаю, что его коренной учитель Чоки Нима Ринпоче сильно бы обрадовался, прочитав то, что там нам написано.  
В общем, я приглашаю ламу Сонама Дордже к открытому разговору, и ежели я в чем-то не прав или меня обуревает зависть или другие клеши, готов это признать. 

Мой E-mail: a.kulik@sp.ru

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вместо эпилога:
"Все претензии необоснованы!
У вас есть претензии? Они не обоснованы." (с) Т.А.Раканов

Специально пересмотрел вступление к книге "Тайны Дзогчен". Слово Абсолют увидел в двух местах, тема такая, что книга посвящена рассмотрению состоянию будды с т.з. Абсолюта. Ничего криминального в таком заявлении не наблюдаю.
Про слияние с абсолютном ничего не нашел. Может Пэма Бенза подгонит цитату, которая его так возмутила?
Книга между тем отличная, посвящена таким темам, которые в других книгах по дзогчен не освещались. Да, конечно, приходится иногда напрягать мозг, чтобы понять использование некоторых терминов переводчиком. Но точно так же приходилось напрягать его, когда я читал по-первости книги от Намхая Норбу. Так вроде не поваренная книга, чтобы чтение было простым. Нормальный вполне перевод.
Не говоря уже про великолепный текст учения Лонгченпы, который стал доступен на русском языке, за что огромное спасибо ламе Сонам Дордже и всем кто трудились над книгой.

Так что у меня пока ощущение, что претензии дорогого Пэма Бенза носят характер не профессиональный, а кармический.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, SU

Я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции, а высказывал свое субъективное мнение. Вообще-то речь шла не о предисловии, а об эпилоге "О природе просветления". На мой взгляд, этот эпилог перегужен странной теминологией и, мягко говоря, нескромными сентенциями.
Уверяю, у меня нет никаких кармических претензий к Сонаму Дордже, претензии чисто профессиональные. В той же книге говорится о 32 малых и 80 больших знаках будды, или трилогия Лонгченпы ngal gso skor gsum переводится как "Трилогия расслабления в иллюзии", хотя известно, что ngal gso - это расслабление, отдохновение, а "расслабление в иллюзии" или скорее "отдохновение от иллюзии" - это sgyu ma ngal gso - одно из учений из этой трилогии. Поэтому, повторюсь еще раз: этим переводам нужен хороший профессиональный редактор (я не себя имею ввиду  :Smilie:  ). 
Что касается моих претензий, не надо искать черную кошку там, где ее нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вспоминается Терентьев с его "фантазированием"...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Приветствую, SU
> 
> Поэтому, повторюсь еще раз: этим переводам нужен хороший профессиональный редактор (я не себя имею ввиду  ).


А кого именно, позволю здесь себе полюбопытствовать.   :Confused:   :Big Grin:  

Что касается Ваших притензий (хотя Вы отрицаете это. С другой стороны, пришло бы кому-то начинать новую тему, не имея притензий, а?) к Олегу, то цитаты в студию. А мы уж как-нибудь сами разберёмся, что к чему. Если тут дело из серии "препятствие к реализации или дигпа" - это "грех",  на чём Вы так настаивали , то почему бы "ригпе" не побыть "абсолютом"? Тогда вообще непонятно, чем Вы так возмущены?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Бхусуку, с вами мы общались уже не раз, правда без особо трепетного отношения друг к другу. Поэтому, для начала, мне хотелось бы получше узнать друг друга  :Smilie:   Меня зовут Александр Кулик, а вас? 
Теперь о предмете - я вообще считаю, что лучше скромно переводить буддийское наследие учителей прошлого и современности, чем самому рядиться в авторы или комментаторы. Если же кто-то берется за это - то надо потщательнее потрудиться и над формой и над содержанием. 
Я уже в принципе написал о своих претензиях, если вы что-то не поняли - перечитайте этот тред или сам эпилог, о котором идет речь. Кстати, не исключаю, что лично вам там все понравится. И какой тогда нужен еще редактор?

----------


## Yuriy

> Специально пересмотрел вступление к книге "Тайны Дзогчен". Слово Абсолют увидел в двух местах, тема такая, что книга посвящена рассмотрению состоянию будды с т.з. Абсолюта. Ничего криминального в таком заявлении не наблюдаю.
> Про слияние с абсолютном ничего не нашел. Может Пэма Бенза подгонит цитату, которая его так возмутила?
> Книга между тем отличная, посвящена таким темам, которые в других книгах по дзогчен не освещались. Да, конечно, приходится иногда напрягать мозг, чтобы понять использование некоторых терминов переводчиком. Но точно так же приходилось напрягать его, когда я читал по-первости книги от Намхая Норбу. Так вроде не поваренная книга, чтобы чтение было простым. Нормальный вполне перевод.
> Не говоря уже про великолепный текст учения Лонгченпы, который стал доступен на русском языке, за что огромное спасибо ламе Сонам Дордже и всем кто трудились над книгой.


А где можно найти эту крамольную книгу? В интернет-магазине dharma.ru ее анонс висит, но по телефону никто ничего не знает, в Белых облаках - нет.

----------


## Нико

А что, поучимся Дзогчену у Ламы Сонама Дордже! По-моему, появился российский Оле Нидал...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Месяц назад эта книга ещё была в "Пути к себе".

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А где можно найти эту крамольную книгу? В интернет-магазине dharma.ru ее анонс висит, но по телефону никто ничего не знает, в Белых облаках - нет.


Я в Белых Облаках покупал недели 3 назад.

Вообще мне нравится: книга уже крамольная стала. Оле Нидал. Браво Пэма Бэндза, похоже у вас талант.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пема сделал Pr промоушен товарисчу... Великое дело - маркетинг...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Сильны кармические связи. Но, честное слово, я не в доле.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Чтобы меня опять кто-нибудь не понял превратно, сделаю небольшое дополнение. Вот перечень тибетских трудов, которые по много лет изучают в шедре у коренного учителя Сонама Дордже - Чоки Нима Ринпоче.

1. Entering the Middle Way (Madhyamakaavataara)
Composed by Chandrakirti.

2. The Jewel Ornament of Liberation (Dwags po Thar gyan)
Composed by Gampopa. 

3. Entering the Way of the Bodhisattva (Bodhisattvacaryavatara)
Composed by the great Indian master, Shantideva. 

4. The Gateway to Knowledge (mKhas 'jug)
Composed by Mipham Rinpoche. 

5. Ornament of the Middle Way (Madhyamakalamkara)
Composed by Indian master Shantaraksita. 

6. The Root Knowledge of the Middle Way (Prajna-mulamadhyamakakarika)
Composed by the protector Nagarjuna. 

7. The Sword of Insight, Definitive Ascertainment of the Meaning (Don rnam par nges pa shes rab ral gri)
Composed by Mipham Rinpoche. 

"Бодхичарья-аватара" и "Драгоценное украшение освобождения" Гампопы были изданы на русском.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Прочитал эпилог. Практически все упоминания слова Абсолют идут как "Абсолют, Дхармакая" или "Абсолют, Основа бытия". После 10го такого упоминания мне стало непонятно с чем это можно путать и в честь чего. Мало того, тема эпилога была вообще не о "слиянии с абсолютом". Странно что к запятым не привязались или к слову "матрица" или "микро-макрокосм", которого не употреблял Шантидева. Почему бы нет?

Я слышал есть такая буддийская добродетель, правильное слушание. Когда учитель объясняет, нужно иметь внимательный и ясный рассудок. Стараться не то что даже слова правильно запомнить, а важнее, о ужас, понять смысл, который за ними стоит!
И уж точно не увлекаться поиском ассоциаций в своей памяти(где я еще читал слово абсолют), размышлениями на посторонние темы(кто как слово абсолют может неправильно понять) и внутренними спорами с наставником. Такому правильному слушанию способствует предварительное размышление о скорбных участях самсары, в которой мы, невероятно образованные ребята, все еще находимся. Слов знаем много, но они нас не спасают.
А еще практика прибежища в трех драгоценностях. Может тогда возникнет мотивация не культурологическими спорами заниматься, и вставать в позиции, а ухватить наконец смысл учения. 

Дзогчен учение сложное. Причем в основном оно сложно тем, что предъявляет большие требования к слушателю: нужно вникать за слова и смотреть в свой  ум, когда и как это предлагают сделать.
А больше ничем себя не занимать. Это трудно, да.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Похоже, нам не понять друг друга. Я тебе про Фому, ты мне про Ерему. Дело-то не в абсолюте или матрице, а в том, что надо быть скромнее и не играть в ламство, рассуждая о том, что переходят из одного обусловленного существования в другое только непросветленные существа типа тибетских Ринпоче и т. д.
Впрочем, к чему все эти баталии, делайте как вам угодно - сливайтесь с Абсолютом, расслабляйтесь в ежемгновенном присутствии, а если совсем невмочь - пишите пространные эпилоги.

P.s. Что это за внутренние споры и какой такой наставник?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Скромнее говорите надо быть? Хм. Дело хорошее. А вы к себе это не пробовали для начала отнести? А то по этому треду сразу и не поймешь, кому это больше требуется.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> P.s. Что это за внутренние споры и какой такой наставник?


Внутренние споры это размышления в голове слушающего или читающего как можно понять объяснения неправильно. Вместо того, чтобы употребить те же силы и время, чтобы понять объяснения правильно. Люди думают, что у них бесконечно время на развлечения пустыми спорами.

Наставник в толковом словаре русского языка это "Учитель и воспитатель, руководитель." У вас русский язык родной?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Su, вы, правда, не догоняете или пртиворяетесь? Или вы такой умный, физик-теоретик, что привыкли, что последнее слово всегда за вами остается. 
Повторяю еще раз: в книге есть ошибки, как по форме, так и по содержанию. 
Если вы их не видите - что я могу поделать.
Дайте мне ссылку из другой буддийской книги, где говорится, что просветление - это слияние с Абсолютом. У нас и так большинство хочет слиться с Абсолютом, а не заниматься всякой "хренью" - накапливать заслуги, очищать омрачения и т.д. Прочитают они эту книгу и пойдут за милостью к своему Калки - ведь все изначально чисто и везде сплошной дзогчен. А путь, который проясняет заблуждения, это не для нас, пусть другие замарачиваются.
Еще мне не нравится когда кто-то играет в "гуру из Бобруйска" - что тут поделаешь, в этом я действительно нескромен. На каждого быка найдется своя красная тряпка.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Внутренние споры это размышления в голове слушающего или читающего как можно понять объяснения неправильно. Вместо того, чтобы употребить те же силы и время, чтобы понять объяснения правильно. Люди думают, что у них бесконечно время на развлечения пустыми спорами.
> 
> Наставник в толковом словаре русского языка это "Учитель и воспитатель, руководитель." У вас русский язык родной?


Давайте без хамства. О чем вы писали, когда говорили "о внутренних спорах с наставником"?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Su, вы, правда, не догоняете или пртиворяетесь? Или вы такой умный, физик-теоретик, что привыкли, что последнее слово всегда за вами остается.


Хотите перейти на обсуждение моей личности?




> Повторяю еще раз: в книге есть ошибки, как по форме, так и по содержанию. Если вы их не видите - что я могу поделать.


Я же вам предлагал привести цитаты, которые вы считаете ошибочными. Что там с переводом с тибетского я не спец и даже не начинал как видите обсуждать кто прав - вы или автор. Да это и не было вроде лейтмотивом вашего выступления. Больше никаких ошибочных высказываний вы не привели, кроме того, что вам то не нравится слово абсолют, то всё равно. 
То, что абсолют везде в книге расшифровывается как дхармакая вы игнорируете даже после моего указания на текст. Ничего криминального в высказывании о слиянии ума практика с дхармакаей я не наблюдаю, а вы не утруждаете себя обоснованием обратного. Что еще я должен был увидеть?

Что утверждения из дзогчена могут формально противоречить положениям сутр ли, винаи ли, философских колесниц - так это давно всем известно и все понимают отчего так и как с этим жить. Я полагал вам тоже известно.




> Дайте мне ссылку из другой буддийской книги, где говорится, что просветление - это слияние с Абсолютом.


Давайте не будем перекладывать на меня доказательства. И не будем передергивать. Если ВЫ приведете ссылку из коренных тантр дзогчена ли, объяснений дзогчена Чоки Ньима Римпоче (как вы выражаетесь из пространных эпилогов), как учителя Сонам Дордже, или например Намхая Норбу Римпоче, как общепризнанного авторитета по этой теме -- ссылку на утверждения, которые противоречат объяснениям из эпилога о том, что ум практика сливается с Дхармакаей, или что Дхармакая это относительная, а не абсолютная кая и поэтому её нельзя называть Асболютом. Если ВЫ приведете такие доказательства, тогда ваши претензии можно считать обоснованным предметом для разговора.

А если нет, то это просто эмоции по поводу чего то личного. Я ж сразу говорил: личные кармические претензии.




> У нас и так большинство хочет слиться с Абсолютом, а не заниматься всякой "хренью" - накапливать заслуги, очищать омрачения и т.д.


А почему вас возмущает поведение других людей?
Ваше собственное поведение и воззрения безупречны?




> А путь, который проясняет заблуждения, это не для нас, пусть другие замарачиваются.


то есть по вашему дзогчен не проясняет заблуждения, он для баловства?




> Еще мне не нравится когда кто-то играет в "гуру из Бобруйска" - что тут поделаешь, в этом я действительно нескромен. На каждого быка найдется своя красная тряпка.


А кого вы имеете в виду под гуру из Бобруйска и на каком основании?
Поясните.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Давайте без хамства.


да, пожалуйста, начинайте!




> О чем вы писали, когда говорили "о внутренних спорах с наставником"?


О том, что после того, как вы зацепились за пару слов, вы перестали обращать внимание на содержание главы, а занялись составлением списка как можно понять текст неправильно. Это классическое отвлечение.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Для начала несколько понизим эмоциональный накал. 
Теперь по делу. Вы читаете сообщения оппонентов - я же приводил несколько неточностей, вы их видели? 
По поводу абсолюта - мне кажется неверным так переводить дхармакаю, поскольку это только запутывает читателя. В чем тогда разница с воззрениями тех, кто считает, что "единая капля сольется с бескрайним океаном". 
Я начал свой тред со сравнения цитат из Шантидевы, Патрула Ринпоче и Сонама Дордже, мне они не представляются тождественными, а вам? Или, опять же, кто-то пишет с точки зрения Сутры?
Разговоры о том, что каи присутствуют в нас изначально, а не достигаются с помощью двух накоплений - обычный самообман и казуистика. Это все равно, что утверждать, что мы просветлены изначально. Что дальше, для того, чтобы наша основа стала плодом, нам необходимо пройти путь, который проясняет заблуждения и заключается в накоплении заслуг и мудрости.   
А как насчет тибетских Ринпоче - непросветленных существ, переходящих из одного обусловленного существования в другое. Это кто такие? Речь, наверное, идет о Кармапах, Далай-ламах и т.д.
Теперь насчет "гуру". Лама Сонам Дордже - не учитель, представляющий RY Gomde. В некотором роде он занимается самодеятельностью, и мне не нравится, что он готов учить дзогчену, основывать центры и т.д.
Впрочем, это мое субъективное мнение, может быть, вызванное моими же омрачениями и я его никому не навязываю. Но я человек прямой - "что увижу, про то пою".
Слово "дзогчен" можете не подчеркивать, в этот бренд уже столько вложено, что без стакана не разберешься, а пить еще рано, надо поработать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Разговоры о том, что каи присутствуют в нас изначально, а не достигаются с помощью двух накоплений - обычный самообман и казуистика.


эти два утверждения не противоречат друг другу...
см. ННР "Беседы в Конвее"...

----------


## GROM

Привет!
Меня тоже волновал вопрос о том что Чоки Нима ринпоче благословил Олега Сонама Дордже на преподавательскую деятельность в той форме как она есть,и я тоже просил ринпоче внести ясность в этот вопрос.
Буквально Чоки Нима ринпоче сказал,что не говорил Олегу что он может учить дзогчену.
На вопрос как насчёт передачи лунгов и вангов Олегом,ринпоче сказал что постарается поговорить с Олегом об этом.
Пока я думал говорить ли это на форуме,Саша уже всё сказал,за что ему спасибо!
Тем самым с меня свалился груз "первого слова".
В целом тема весьма неординарная,но очевидно тем кто доверяет Чоки Нима ринпоче нужно сделать свои выводы.
Однако опыт наблюдения за стремлением людей к учительствованию показывает,что для некотрых это жизненная необходимость( или дурная привычка) от которой практически невозможно им избавиться.
п.с.Сам бы я был  очень рад появлению русскоязычного ламы который действует по указанию своего коренного Гуру.
Например в Польше есть лама Ринчен,на ретрите 1998 года по Шитро и Пхова,Тенга ринпоче чей авторитет огромен сказал  собравшимся ученикам ( а их было около 300)
что лама Ринчен провёл трёхлетнее затворничество и Тенга ринпоче  подтверждает и благословляет его на передачу учений ,как то лунги и ванги.Собственно так это происходит.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Для начала несколько понизим эмоциональный накал.


да, давайте, я с удовольствием




> Теперь по делу. Вы читаете сообщения оппонентов - я же приводил несколько неточностей, вы их видели?


возможно мне было трудно в этом потоке отделить указания неточностей от прочего, поэтому я сразу просил вас, как автора, сделать это. спасибо что выделили.




> По поводу абсолюта - мне кажется неверным так переводить дхармакаю, поскольку это только запутывает читателя.


Во-первых лично я не могу согласиться с тем, что слово абсолют это перевод слова дхармакая. С самого начала книги слово абсолют разъясняется как эпитет, указывающий на отличие учения абсолютного, окончательного смысла, от учений относительного смысла. Абсолютного ума будды, дхармакаи, от относительного ума самсарных существ.
Во-вторых помоему вы предубеждены насчет степени присущности путаницы как умам читателя, так и слову абсолют. Читатель, не имеющий благих заслуг достаточных для понимания излагаемого учения, запутается по-любому, какие слова для этого не употребляй. Мало мы видим людей, эквилибрирующих правильными даже словами, но совершенно не понимающими их сути? Полно.
Напротив, человека, который имеет достаточно благих заслуг и результатов личной практики, не мучают навязчивые ассоциации к словам и он поймет учение правильно, как бы оригинально его не излагали.
Учение не заключено в словах.




> Я начал свой тред со сравнения цитат из Шантидевы, Патрула Ринпоче и Сонама Дордже, мне они не представляются тождественными, а вам?  Или, опять же, кто-то пишет с точки зрения Сутры?


Цитата из Шантидевы, по моему мнению, не противоречит тезису Позднякова о ложности представления о необходимости рождаться и страдать за всех. 
Созревание и высвобождение семян страданий ж.с. и обмен на собственные заслуги выполняется бодхисатвами на основе глубокого понимания праджняпарамиты, а не в попытках "перелопатить" бесконечные миры самсары, что невозможно по определению. Поздняков именно в этом самом эпилоге отлично изложил предпосылки такой возможности.

Что касается фразы "да буду я рождаться", очевидно оно адресуется к людям определенных способностей. О том, что поистине не существует ни рождения, ни прибывания, ни умирания, о чем свидетельствуют просветленные, утверждает еще праджняпарамита, а Поздняков лишь повторяет вслед. Но праджняпарамиту надо еще понимать, а это не всем сразу доступно - поэтому и существуют такие ритуальные формы высказываний, которые направлены скорее на мотивацию широких масс простых людей, а не объяснение сути. Зачем путать это и противопоставлять? Всё хорошо на своем месте.




> Разговоры о том, что каи присутствуют в нас изначально, а не достигаются с помощью двух накоплений - обычный самообман и казуистика.


Но это не измышления Позднякова, а пересказ тезисов Лонгченпы, изложенных ранее в книге. К кому у вас претензии? Возьмите что эту книгу, что "Всевышний источник" - там это многократно на все лады повторяется и последовательно доказывается. Учение Лонгченпы это обман читателя и каузистика? Но он логичен, а вы еще не опровергли его, прежде чем навешать ярлык. Не поспешно ли?




> Это все равно, что утверждать, что мы просветлены изначально.


нет, не то же самое. тема изначально присутствующего "семени" просветления в индивидуальном измерении существ подробно разбирается в книге, и описывается очень точно. Совсем не так как вы предположили.




> Что дальше, для того, чтобы наша основа стала плодом, нам необходимо пройти путь, который проясняет заблуждения и заключается в накоплении заслуг и мудрости.


Не видел никаких тезисов, принципиально противоречащих этой концепции пути. Приводите примеры, если считаете, что это так.




> А как насчет тибетских Ринпоче - непросветленных существ, переходящих из одного обусловленного существования в другое. Это кто такие? Речь, наверное, идет о Кармапах, Далай-ламах и т.д.


Есть фраза о том, что институт тулку это позднее тибетское внедрение и оно больше соответствует тибетским представлениям о реинкарнации, чем той же праджняпарамите. Что в этом тезисе не правда? В тексте тулку непросветленными нигде не называются и даже не намекаются. Так что это ваш личный домысел на основе эмоций.
Говорится о том, что представление о перерождении тулку как истинном смысле сострадательной активности просветленных будд - ложно. И тут же объясняется почему: потому что истинный смысл сострадательной активности будд в просветленном потенциале ума каждого человека, изначально в нем присутствующий, а тулку ли как нирманакая это относительный аспект, имеющий отношение не к активности будд, а к способностям нуждающихся в них существ самсары. 
Что в этом не так? Все корректно. Эти пояснения направлены не на определение положения тулку, а не устранение материалистических представлений об активности просветленных. Которых представлений в умах читателей - полно. И уменьшение этих заблуждений задача тяжелая и благородная.




> Теперь насчет "гуру". Лама Сонам Дордже - не учитель, представляющий RY Gomde. В некотором роде он занимается самодеятельностью, и мне не нравится, что он готов учить дзогчену, основывать центры и т.д.


Я считаю вопросы доверия тому или иному наставнику или его учению и их решение подробно описаны в литературе сутры. Нет никакой необходимости устраивать публичный эль-скандаль на основе своих сомнений или индивидуальной непереносимости. Есть официальные способы решить это и вы их знаете. Зачем вы создаете предпосылки для сомнения в ламах, дхарме и сангхе в умах буддистов?

Прочитав эту книгу, я не обнаружил никаких противоречий между комментариями Сонам Дордже, учением Лонгченпы и коренным тантрам дзогчен. А это самое главное.




> Впрочем, это мое субъективное мнение, может быть, вызванное моими же омрачениями и я его никому не навязываю. Но я человек прямой - "что увижу, про то пою".


почему в этом случае у вас отключается желание думать о кармических последствиях ваших песен для вас и для других людей?




> Слово "дзогчен" можете не подчеркивать, в этот бренд


Я подчеркивал необходимость оценивать корректность высказывания положений дзогчен путем сравнения с дзогченом, а не с сутрой. И буду подчеркивать каждый раз, когда посчитаю, что возникает путаница.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

It's not easy. Нет у меня времени отвечать по каждому пункту, так что я вкратце и по сути.

Лично мне вспоминаются две главы из книг Тулку Ургена Ринпоче, а именно "Повторное просветление" из "Повторяя слова Будды" и "Поведение" из "Нарисованного радугой". На мой взгляд, стоит ориентироваться на то, что там написано, а не щеголять цитатами из Лонгченпы или "Кунчже гялпо". 

Вообще, судя по всему, мы по-разному воспринимаем то, что написано. Мне мерещится несоответствие и нескромность автора, а вас все устраивает. Может быть, дело в наших способностях?

По поводу личности ламы Сонама Дордже - я уже все написал, почему вы все время подозреваете меня в некой пристрастности? Да, меня немного напрягает весь PR по поводу "первого русского йогина", который "прошел полный курс теоретического и практического обучения в Индии, Непале и Тибете". Но это мои "тараканы в голове", я же не говорю "не ходите и не слушайте его, не читайте его книг", я лишь написал, что сказал Чоки Нима Ринпоче и что мне не нравится в его деятельности. 

Что касается нашего общения, то, вы, судя по всему, очень хорошо разбираетесь, где сутра, а где дзогчен и готовы пресечь любую путаницу на сей счет. Я же в этом не разбираюсь ни на йоту, для меня есть Дхарма Будды - то что действительно вдохновляет мое сердце -, и то, что этой Дхарме противоречит. Как сказал Дромтонпа:

То, что противодействует клешам, — Дхарма. То, что не противодействует, — не Дхарма.

То, что не согласуется с мирским подходом, — Дхарма. То, что согласуется, — не Дхарма. 

То, что согласуется с учениями Будды, — Дхарма. То, что не согласуется, — не Дхарма. 

То, что оставляет благой след, — Дхарма. То, что оставляет неблагой след, — не Дхарма. 

Поэтому, дорогой SU, мы страшно далеки друг от друга.

----------


## Yuriy

> Месяц назад эта книга ещё была в "Пути к себе".


Купил, спасибо.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Да уж, много нагородили. Похоже, вчера был явно не день Бэкхема - а на форум надо писать хоть с малой толикой ясности.
Я тут перечитал тридцать советов, идущих из сердца Лонгченпы, и хочу закончить эту бодягу на мажорной ноте.

"Не тая никаких корыстных намерений, можно с любовью указывать людям на их недостатки, помышляя об их благе.
Однако, пусть все сказанное будет правдой, оно уязвит их сердца.
Говорить добрые слова - вот мой совет от всего сердца.

Пустившись в споры, можно отстаивать свою точку зрения и опровергать воззрения других, стремясь сохранить чистоту учений.
Но так возбуждаешь в себе нечистые мысли.
Хранить безмолвие - вот мой совет от всего сердца."  

Посему, если я сказал что-то нелицеприятное в адрес Сонама Дордже и еще кого-либо - прошу простить, зарубает время от времени.

Ну, и еще немного поэзии.

Все эти глубокомысленные и высокодуховные разговоры - занятие для благородных.
Пэма Бэнза, дружище, это не для тебя, куда ты полез в трибуны?
Спи, ешь и делай нёндро - а остальное тебя не касается.
Будь смиренен и изучай свой собственный ум.

----------


## PampKin Head

> То, что не согласуется с мирским подходом, — Дхарма. То, что согласуется, — не Дхарма.


хы... вот это - для благородных...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вообще, судя по всему, мы по-разному воспринимаем то, что написано. Мне мерещится несоответствие и нескромность автора, а вас все устраивает. Может быть, дело в наших способностях?


Возможно. Но мне кажется это не повод как то размежеваться. Мы все спокойно относимся к тому, что есть люди разных цветов кожи. Пусть типа живут, да? Нам не нужно сделать всех белыми. Мы спокойно относимся, что есть люди разных религий. У нас в стране в основном свобода совести. Почему бы интеллигентным людям так же спокойно не относиться к тому, что есть разные способности?
Это будет очень просто сделать, мне так кажется, если понять, что дхарма - она относится к тебе лично, а не создана для организации деятельности групп людей. Иначе да, если есть желание всех приструнить, пустить под одну гребенку, держать и не пушшать - тогда надо делать что то типа устава строевой службы в десяток страниц, чтобы все на зубок знали - и назвать это дхармой. А всю иную дхарму запретить.
Но мне вот казалось, что принципы махаяны предназначены для того, чтобы изменять самого себя, а не судить других людей - хороши они или плохи. Соответствуют ОНИ или нет. Они ведь отвечают только перед самими собой, в конечном счете. Так же как и мы.
Мы имеем собственные способности. Чудесно, если нам доступны учения соответствующие им. И думаю никто не хотел бы, чтобы его ограничили практикой, которая не соответствует им, как "вниз" так и "вверх". Если мы действительно желаем, чтобы ВСЕ люди освободились от страданий и достигли просветления, естественно так же желать, чтобы каждый человек получил учения точно для его способностей, на понятном ему языке и уровне. Чтобы был результат, освобождение ума. Именно тогда исчезнут страдания у них и их окружения. Строевая служба, даже духовная, к этому не ведет.

----------


## Yuriy

> Пэма Бэнза, дружище, это не для тебя, куда ты полез в трибуны?
> Спи, ешь и делай нёндро - а остальное тебя не касается.
> Будь смиренен и изучай свой собственный ум.


Пэма Бэнза, дружище, спасибо, что полез на трибуны. Иначе бы я об этой книге ничего не узнал.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Ну что же, не переходя на личности, обсудим кое-что с новыми силами, а именно те цитаты, с которых я начал этот тред.
Как я писал, они не представляются мне тождественными – объясню, почему. Как известно, в Сутре бодхисаттва достигает просветления за три неисчислимые кальпы. Это те, у кого высокие способности, а те, у кого малые, кажется, за двадцать восемь кальп. Используя же экстраординарные методы Тайной Мантры можно достичь просветления в этом теле и в этой жизни. Когда мы слышим об этом, естественно, наши глаза округляются, а волосы встают дыбом – сомнений, каким путем следовать, нет. Нажми на кнопку – получишь результат! Можно задаться вопросом, а зачем бодхисаттва хочет достичь просветления в течение одной жизни? Почему он так торопится сделать это на благо всех живых существ? Очевидно дело не в том, что раньше ездили на телегах, а теперь летают на самолетах. И не в том, что бодхисаттвы прошлого – хорошие ребята, но несколько экзальтированные, с уклоном в «духовный мазохизм». Все себе перерождались из жизни в жизнь, служили существам делом, словом и мыслью и подносили свои тела, заслуги и богатство. Бодхисаттвы стремятся обрести просветление в течение одной жизни, потому что у живых существ, пребывающих в безмерном океане страданий, нет времени ждать три кальпы.
Это и есть самый существенный момент, а если его нет – весь дзогчен превращается в банальный махровый эгоизм, и твое воззрение ничем не отличается от воззрения шраваки.
Патрул Ринпоче сказал в «Особом учении мудрого и достославного владыки»:

Воззрение — это Лонгчен Рабчжам, Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство.
Медитация — это Кенце Осэр, Лучи Света Мудрости и Любви.
Поведение — это Гялвэ Нюгу, Потомок Победоносных.
Тот, кто практикует так, 
Обязательно станет буддой в этой жизни.
А если и нет, ум счастлив — а-ла-ла!

И прокомментировал:

Поведение, коренящееся в таком воззрении и медитации, — это пронизанная заботой о других практика шести парамит, согласующаяся с путями бодхисаттв, потомков победоносных. 

Посему, други мои, по-моему скромному мнению, всем тем, кто действительно хочет стать буддой в этой жизни, следует изучать и осваивать в первую очередь «Бодхичарья-аватару» и другие труды о великих деяниях бодхисаттв, а не «Дзодун» и коренные тантры дзогчена. Не бойтесь переусердствовать на благо живых существ в этой и последующих жизнях – тут не бывает передозировки. Бояться надо не «духовного мазохизма», а махрового эгоизма. 
Вперед, бодхисаттва – сансара бесконечна!     

«Воззрение основы — нераздельность двух истин. 
Воззрение пути — союз двух накоплений. 
Воззрение плода — нераздельность двух кай. 
Нераздельность дхату и ригпа — великая твердыня дхармакаи. 

Высшие существа, свободные от влечения и страха, 
Помогают другим всем, чем обладают: телом, имуществом и заслугами. 
В совершенстве применяя чистоту трех составляющих, 
Они вкладывают все, чем обладают, в пространство дхарматы, свободной от надежды и страха.»

Дзогчен Раняк Патрул Ринпоче «Дерево Бодхи»

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Приветствую Пэма Бэнза

В связи с вашим пространным постом я сделаю несколько замечаний, по пунктам:

1) Мне представляется сомнительным тезис о том, что бодхисатва именно торопится спасать. Это снова мотивация исходящая из представлении о существовании живых существ и их круговращения, которая не соответствует пониманию праджняпарамиты. По моему пониманию, бодхисатва радуется непостепенным методам потому, что получает в руки не только окончательное воззрение, сообщающее концептуально о том, что существам не обязательно страдать 3 кальпы, но и окончательные методы, позволяющие показать это воочию. Для начала себе например, а затем и связанным с тобой существам. Если не нужно ждать, то зачем ждать, ведь существа испытывают страдания, а освобождение от ложного видения не отстоит от них самих ни на йоту?.. Впрочем даже это - воззрение сутры. Неведение и обусловленность активности самоустраняются, когда точно указана суть. Что тут ещё сказать?..

2) Что касается "духовного мазохизма", то нигде из текста не следует, что этот ярлык направлен на тех, кого мы называем тулку - ведь вас именно это беспокоит, не так ли? 
Этот ярлык, как следует из текста, направлен на ложное представление о природе и способе проявления нирманакаи, которое, увы, действительно основывается в головах подавляющего большинства буддистов не на понимании природы трикайи будд, а на народных представлениях о реинкарнации. И если такие представления имели место у представителей буддийского духовенства в прошлом - то это не делает их более истинными, увы. Лично я считаю, что до поры до времени наличие таких заблуждений никакого особого вреда не приносит. Потому что это как бы не актуальная область опыта. Но уж если есть возможность не иметь такой ошибки, то почему бы от неё не освободиться?
Сейчас у нас есть возможность не повторять ошибки прошлого, связанные с закрытостью сущностных учений. При этом правильное представление о природе нирманакайи никак не влияет на благость результатов от практики парамит, а напротив, избавляет практика от духовного материализма и представлений о принципиальной отделенности состояния будды от своего потока бытия - что вполне в согласии с положениями сутр праджняпарамиты о том как правильно нужно следовать 6 парамитам: не порождая представлений о делающем, действии и объекте действия и тп

3) Вывод ваш о том, что исходя из того, что 
_Воззрение — это Лонгчен Рабчжам, Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство.
Медитация — это Кенце Осэр, Лучи Света Мудрости и Любви.
Поведение — это Гялвэ Нюгу, Потомок Победоносных._
(я конечно помню откуда эта цитата) следует основывать воззрение на Бодхичарья-Аватаре, а не коренных тантрах дзогчена не вижу логичным, простите. Просто логичным хотя бы, у меня нет никаких вопросов к содержанию "Б.А.". Вы не против, что мне интересно более точное обоснование вашего предпочтения, тк в приведенных цитатах я его не вижу?

Тот, кто знает воззрение дзогчена, естественно воспроизводит поведение бодхисатвы потому, что плод сутры содержится в дзогчене, как её сущности. Тот, кто не знает его, ввиду несложения кармических условий или отсутствия способности - то он следует поведению бодхисатвы потому, что ему так сказали, а он имеет например доверие к учителю. Все плоды созревают в своё время, в этом нет никаких проблем. Я так считаю.

4) Что же касается некоего "махрового эгоизма", то мотивация дзогчена и мотивация сутры одинакова, это бодхичитта, проявленная в области опыта самсарных существ как относительные мудрость и сострадание, а в сущности являющаяся ригпа. Тот, кто не имеет правильной мотивации, не достигнет успеха ни в практике парамит, ни в практике дзогчен. Нечего разделять здесь. 

5) Об усердии и подозрении кого-то в боязни переусердствовать. 
Есть такой анекдот "вам шашечки или ехать"? Глубокая народная мудрость.
Активность будд вне усилий, нужно ли её править в соответствии со своими предпочтениями? Кое-где пишут, что не нужно, если хотите постичь её как есть. Сострадательная просветленность будд коренится прямо в уме существ, нужно ли её выискивать снаружи? Кое-где пишут что не нужно, если хотите, чтобы существа быстрее освободились от блужданий.
Каждый однажды должен сам для себя решить, всё таки шашечки проформы или всё таки ехать на тот берег самсары, нам всем, страдающим существам 6 миров перерождения.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пема...

У всех - разные способности... Соответственно в разные моменты жизни практики осознают разные разделы Дхармы, обретают понимание, развивают Праджня Парамиту (и остальные тоже)...

Зачем толкать идеологические заголовки то? К чему выдергивать цитаты из Наставников прошлого и подпирать ими собственные представления о реальности?

Следуй своему Гуру, получай наставления... Но не полагай эти наставления неким универсальным рецептом для всех живых существ здесь и сейчас...

сорри за неканоническую цитату...



> ...
> Нет, если человек однажды уничтожил страх, то он свободен от него до конца своей жизни, потому что вместо страха он приобрел ясность мысли, которая рассеивает страх. К этому времени человек знает свои желания. Он может видеть новые шаги в учении, и острая ясность мысли отражает все. Человек чувствует, что нет ничего скрытого.
> 
> И таким образом он встречает своего второго врага: ясность мысли, которую трудно достичь, она рассеивает страх, но также ослепляет.
> Она заставляет человека никогда не сомневаться в себе. Она дает ему уверенность, что он может делать все, что ему захочется, потому что он видит все ясно, насквозь.
> 
> И он мужественен потому, что он ясно видит. И он ни перед чем не останавливается, потому что он ясно видит. Но все это  ошибка. Это вроде чего-то неполного.
> 
> Если человек поддается этому мнимому могуществу, значит он побежден своим вторым врагом и будет топтаться в учении.
> ...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Давайте посчитаем наши сообщения посткриптумом к затянувшейся беседе. Будда нас рассудит... Как пелось в одной песне: "У нас одна биология, но разная идеология".

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Как скажете, давайте. "Лишь бы не было войны"  :Smilie: 

PS маленькая, но поучительная японская сказка:

В джунглях был сильный пожар. Все животные в страхе разбежались, и только попугай полетел к ближайшему озеру и принялся раз за разом носить в клюве воду. Один из небожителей удивленно спросил его: "Неужели ты не понимаешь, что всей твоей жизни не хватит, чтобы потушить пожар?!"
"Не хватит этой жизни, продолжу в следующих"

----------


## PampKin Head

"Отцы у нас разные, но жизнь - одинаковая"...

Каждый делает и понимает то, что может...

"Если ты и сам все знаешь: что тебе делать и чего не делать, - то *зачем* ты пришел ко мне"?

P.S. А некоторые утверждают, что только повторение имени Будды Амиды с должной верой всех спасет...

P.S.S. И как же обходятся в Дзен без массового изучения БЧА...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Samadhi Undercover:
> _Карма переводчика - искренне верить, что каждое слово имеет присущий ему смысл?_
Карма у каждого переводчика своя, а вот задача переводчика в том, чтобы использовать слова, которые будут правильно поняты теми, к кому они адресованы.

Я не читал книг Олега Позднякова (за исключением некоторых отрывков, которые мне показывали или цитировали), но я читал интервью с ним в электронных СМИ http://portal-credo.ru/site/?act=monitor&id=6848.
Вот цитата оттуда:
> _В Буддизме просветление в полном и окончательном смысле- это слияние с абсолютом._

Нет никаких проблем говорить о практике Дхармы как о "слиянии с абсолютом" с теми, кто понимает принцип относительной и абсолютной истин и не считает абсолют неким объектом, с которым можно слиться. Так что, если процитированная фраза обращена к тем, кто понимает вышеупомянутый принцип, то нет никаких проблем. В противном же случае она легко может создать и укрепить превратные представления о практике Дхармы. Надеюсь, что Олегу Позднякову удалось этого избежать.

А вот отрывок, откуда взята эта цитата:
> _Если провести какие-то параллели с христианством, то мы стремимся к достижению абсолютной истины. В Буддизме просветление в полном и окончательном смысле - это слияние с абсолютом. Если подставить те же термины в христианство, то мы получаем возможность достичь уровня наивысшего Бога, бога-отца, и слиться с ним. Даже не уровня Христа, как его воплощения._ 

Мне не удалось понять, что здесь имеется в виду. В каком смысле достижение абсолютной истины параллельно христианству? Каким образом подставляются "те же термины" (какие именно?) в христианство? Что значит "достичь уровня бога-отца" и в чем отличие этого уровня от уровня Христа? Но я не силен в христианском богословии.  :Smilie: 

По поводу (см. исходное сообщение этого треда) "_энтузиастов-альтруистов, которые действительно хотят оставаться в самсаре и страдать до тех пор, пока не освободят всех существ_" и которые "_не понимают, что состояние Бодхисаттвы - это просветлённое состояние, в котором полностью реализована природа явлений и в котором нет страданий и самсары_". Учитывая тот факт, что у бодхисаттв по седьмую ступень включительно нет такого понимания, они продолжают оставаться "энтузиастами-альтруистами", если конечно верить сутрам. Нет никакой проблемы сказать, что у них еще остаются некоторые омрачения, но не думаю, что стóит сочувствовать их пониманию сути просветления.  :Smilie: 


> _Эти люди воображают, что им придётся страдать до конца самсары. Они собираются перерождаться раз за разом, чтобы страдать, освобождая существ. Один человек вполне обоснованно назвал такое понимание духовным мазохизмом._

Я не знаю, кто такой этот "один человек", но бодхисаттва действительно должен быть готов сносить неисчислимые страдания сансары, пока не достигнут освобождения все существа. Что и подтверждается примером наших учителей, которые порой претерпевают болезни, лишения, изгнание, старость, смерть и т.д. Этому же учат и известные мне учителя дзогчен: Чогьял Намкай Норбу, Его Святейшество Далай-лама, кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче, тулку Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, лопон Тензин Намдаг и другие.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Как скажете, давайте. "Лишь бы не было войны" 
> 
> PS маленькая, но поучительная японская сказка:
> 
> В джунглях был сильный пожар. Все животные в страхе разбежались, и только попугай полетел к ближайшему озеру и принялся раз за разом носить в клюве воду. Один из небожителей удивленно спросил его: "Неужели ты не понимаешь, что всей твоей жизни не хватит, чтобы потушить пожар?!"
> "Не хватит этой жизни, продолжу в следующих"


SU, заглянул я тут случайно на ваш livejournal - впечатляет. Как в анекдоте: "А вы, батенька, явно не петербуржец". Давай больше не будем друг с другом за Дхарму общаться - будем лучше слушать Calexico. А вот суши я не ем - звиняйте, дядьку.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Анекдот в студию!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> SU, заглянул я тут случайно на ваш livejournal - впечатляет. Как в анекдоте: "А вы, батенька, явно не петербуржец". Давай больше не будем друг с другом за Дхарму общаться - будем лучше слушать Calexico. А вот суши я не ем - звиняйте, дядьку.


Пэма, невероятный вы человек: как напишите чего, так и не поймешь, то ли тебя послали, то ли наоборот мир-дружба-жвачка. Ну да ладно.
А суши я тоже долго не любил. Но лет через 5 как то распробовал, теперь бывает с удовольствием. Очень иньская такая еда, жар души загасить.

Кстати рекоммендую заслушать так же Lambchop если попадется. Очень достойный коллектив!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Я вообще не мастер рассказывать анекдоты, но ежели взялся за гуж...
Дорогие модераторы, не поймите превратно, исключительно из-за любви к искусству.

Человек интеллигетного вида, с портфелем, в очках, подбегает к закрывающемуся лифту: "Стойте, подождите". Успел, а там другой товарищ, тоже типа интеллигент, снимает штаны и садится по нужде. Первый покрывется красными пятнами, нервно ищет сигареты и закуривает.
Второй в ответ - "А вы, батенька, явно не петербуржец. Петербуржцы в лифтах не курят!"

----------


## Вао

Супер. Я такой еще не слышал.   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Как всё прекрасно на бумаге,как легко следовать словам...
Интересно как бы относился Шантидева к тем кто во имя праведных целей сдирает деньзнаки за попытки обучаться святой дхарме Будды?
хе-хе
А вот в сутрах по этому поводу всё предельно просто:человеки берущие денежки за Дхарму после смерти попадают  в... ну короче попадают они так что даже на питерском лифте туда не спустишься.

----------


## GROM

Меня всегда удивляло,почему некотрые люди так хотят быть учителями-ламами?
Казалось бы,не претендуй ты на это звание и народ будет относиться к тебе с уваженим и т.д.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Меня всегда удивляло,почему некотрые люди так хотят быть учителями-ламами?


да уш! Выделиться наверно хотят! Славы и поклонения, не иначе. Разве могут быть какие-то другие мотивы? Нет, не могут, нам это хорошо известно!

----------


## GROM

> да уш! Выделиться наверно хотят! Славы и поклонения, не иначе. Разве могут быть какие-то другие мотивы? Нет, не могут, нам это хорошо известно!


Ну а если не хотят,тогда зачем?
Зачем наряжаться в красные одёжки и ходить по Москве?
Разве для хороших мотивов так необходима титулованность?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> А где можно найти эту крамольную книгу? В интернет-магазине dharma.ru ее анонс висит, но по телефону никто ничего не знает, в Белых облаках - нет.


А Вы по какому телефону звонили? На сайте (www.dharma.ru) телефонов не указано. А то, что там висит, то и можно заказать, это не просто анонс.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ну а если не хотят,тогда зачем?
> Зачем наряжаться в красные одёжки и ходить по Москве?


Вот именно! 
Зачем, зачем!!!

----------


## Lana

> Меня всегда удивляло,почему некотрые люди так хотят быть учителями-ламами?
> Казалось бы,не претендуй ты на это звание и народ будет относиться к тебе с уваженим и т.д.


Я вот тут немного почитала книгу А. Берзина "Опора на духовного учителя". Он выделяет несколько типов учителей "профессора буддизма", "преподаватели Дхармы" и т.д.
По-моему, если взять книгу, например "Ламрим" и просто ее читать аудитории - то вполне можно учить буддизму...

----------


## Lana

Например  - город Тула... Буддийских центров Гелугпа - нет...Поэтому если бы в Туле нашелся кто-то, кто организовал бы буддийские лекции, на которых просто читал бы Ламрим - было бы просто круто...Я бы на них ходила и радовалась...Все зависит от обстоятельств...На безрыбье и рак - рыба...А когда есть из кого выбирать - лучше выбирать...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А самим Лам Рим почитать?

----------


## Нико

Настоящий буддийский учитель -- это тот, кто меняет ваш ум, обращая его к Дхарме. Подобное может произойти только в силу того, что в словах учителя звучит истина, а истина его слов -- это плод его собственной реализации,то есть укрощенности его сознания. Без этого алхимического ингредиента все слова остаются только лишь словами.... А кого когда меняли просто слова?

Поэтому могу признаться, что несколько разделяю озабоченность Пэмы. Хотелось бы, чтобы те, кто идет слушать лекции новоиспеченых российских гуру, проявляли бОльшую бдительность и логику и больше проверяли, чем шли на поводу у эмоций. Выбор ведь действительно у нас есть, особенно у москвичей... Как сказал один мой хороший друг-нингмапинец: "Тибетцы, учащие Дхарме, могут быть не особо культурными, но зато они берут другим. Русские же не могут себе этого позволить".   

С другой стороны, было бы классно, если бы на российской земле появился хоть один наш, отечественный бодхисаттва. Ждем не дождемся....

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Например  - город Тула... Буддийских центров Гелугпа - нет...Поэтому если бы в Туле нашелся кто-то, кто организовал бы буддийские лекции, на которых просто читал бы Ламрим - было бы просто круто...Я бы на них ходила и радовалась...Все зависит от обстоятельств...На безрыбье и рак - рыба...А когда есть из кого выбирать - лучше выбирать...


Собирайтесь сами, местные буддисты в каком-нибудь месте - на квартире ли, в библиотеках ли, в лояльных ли кафе - и читайте вслух Ламрим, по очереди, с последующим обсуждением. Помоему это было бы хорошо. Для этого нужна только чья-то инициатива.

----------


## Lana

Анализируя собственные эмоции по этой теме, выяснила, что я просто с недоверием отношусь ко всем русским и европейским учителям. Еще ничего не зная - я уже заранее отношусь с недоверием...И наоборот всех тибетских учителей я "принимаю", даже не пытаясь к ним присмотреться...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Собирайтесь сами, местные буддисты в каком-нибудь месте - на квартире ли, в библиотеках ли, в лояльных ли кафе - и читайте вслух Ламрим, по очереди, с последующим обсуждением. Помоему это было бы хорошо. Для этого нужна только чья-то инициатива.


В моем родном городке эзотеры таким образом Рериха осваивают...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В моем родном городке эзотеры таким образом Рериха осваивают...


Ага, ага. И чо?

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикольно, конечно, выглядит...

----------


## Legba

Друзья!
Я понимаю, что конечно нехорошо....
Но вот объясните мне.
Лама Олег Поздняков все последнее время просидел в ритрите.
Вот, недавно вышел оттедова и учит народ.
О.К.
Насколько я понимаю, у него куча книг - как переводов, так и собственных сочинений. Штук 5, если не больше.
Что же это получается - он все это писал-переводил В РИТРИТЕ?
Просветите меня, многогрешного, я отчего-то думал, что в ритрите занимаются чем-то еще....

----------


## Нико

В ретрите занимаются укрощением своего ума. Т.е. те, кто умеет это правильно делать. Если этот процесс идет нормально, то можно в перерывах между сессиями еще и книги переводить. Грамотно и с пользой для народа.

----------


## Бхусуку

Legba, он не так уж и не "недавно" вышел. Ну уж года два, как минимум.

Я вот только одного не пойму, чего искать свои брёвна в чужих глазах? Никто в ретритах из вас не сидел. Никто каждый день не лицезрел высоких лам, которые давали тайные наставления. Что это? Сами догадаетесь или подсказать?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Legba, он не так уж и не "недавно" вышел. Ну уж года два, как минимум.
> 
> Я вот только одного не пойму, чего искать свои брёвна в чужих глазах? Никто в ретритах из вас не сидел. Никто каждый день не лицезрел высоких лам, которые давали тайные наставления. Что это? Сами догадаетесь или подсказать?


Приветствую,

В смысле в скромную хижину для затворничества каждый день приходили высокие ламы и неустанно давали наставления все тайнее и тайнее?

----------


## PampKin Head

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22227.0.html

 там есть модератор Олег...

 :Smilie: 




> Олег-Moderator-Заслуженный
> ...
> Считается, что публично учить Дзогчену - это не совсем адекватно, потому что это очень тайная традиция, очень глубокая практика. Поэтому, я думаю, что практиками Дзогчена публично я не буду заниматься. Но я не считаю неправильным передавать эти практики в индивидуальном порядке, если я вижу, что человек готов к ним.

----------


## Бхусуку

Пэма Бэнза, ну насчёт каждый день, это я погорячился. Но у чаще, чем, скажем ко мне. Про Вас ничего не знаю.

----------


## Бхусуку

PampKin Head, ну и с чего Вы решили, что это одно и то же лицо?

----------


## PampKin Head

Какое лицо? я цитату модератора Олега привел, вообще-то... А кто кого кем считает - это личное дело считающего...

Цитата не точна?

----------


## Бхусуку

PampKin Head, ну и какие противоречия? Лама Амдо, как тут упоминали, тоже никому ничего не давал. Но я знаю лично людей, получавшие от ламы Амдо наставления по Дзогчену. Тайно, естественно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вообще-то цитата (имхо) - из ответа Сонама Дордже, "русского ламы",  а не ламы Амдо...

а вопрос звучал так:



> А на передачу каких именно учений благословил Вас Чоки Нима Ринпоче? Благословлял ли он Вас на то, чтобы давать передачу Дзогчен?
> 
> В общем говоря, у нас считается, что ученики должны идти последовательным, постепенным путем, и должны получать те учения, которые соответствуют их потенциалу и готовности. Если ученик готов только к тому, чтобы практиковать начальные стадии медитации, ему необходимо давать предварительные практики, практику шаматхи, практику випашьяны. Некоторые ученики готовы с самого начала к более продвинутым практикам, и не заинтересованы в каких-то начальных, базисных практиках. Им нет смысла давать эти базисные практики, особенно если учитель видит, что они готовы к чему-то большему. То же самое, если у практикующего есть высшие интеллектуальные способности, и он готов к практике Дзогчена или Махамудры, то обычно учителя дают ему эти практики. Опять таки, нет смысла заставлять его заниматься какими-то базисными, элементарными основами, потому что это просто не соответствует его уровню. Считается, что публично учить Дзогчену - это не совсем адекватно, потому что это очень тайная традиция, очень глубокая практика. Поэтому, я думаю, что практиками Дзогчена публично я не буду заниматься. Но я не считаю неправильным передавать эти практики в индивидуальном порядке, если я вижу, что человек готов к ним.


Как вы полагаете, что означает та часть ответа, которая подчеркнута? Т.е. Сонам Дордже говорит не о себе, а отвлеченно... Типа, "я не считаю неправильным, если [Лама  Амдо, к примеру] передает эти практики в индивидуальном порядке, как я вижу, готовому к ним человеку..."  Самое интересное, что человек, дававший интервью, не отвечает на конкретный, поставленный вопрос! 

Давал ли Чоки Ньима блессинг на сии деяния, осталось без ответа...

----------


## Бхусуку

Ну не ответил. И чего? Я слышал много лам, которые по моему мнению, не ответили на поставленные вопросы. Например, на Калачакре-2002 в Граце, Кагьюпинский лама (не помню его имени) отказался прямо отвечать на вопрос о двух Кармапах.
Вообще, мне непонятно, в чём проблема с Олегом? (Я его не защищаю, поскольку лично не знаком и не имел возможности его слушать). Ведь на мой взгляд, например, лама Оле Нидал совершает больше всяких странностей. 
И теперь я понимаю, что люди не случайно к нему попадают. Для этого нужен определённый склад ума и кармические причины.
Я правильно понимаю, что все лучше знают всех лам, чему учить можно, нужно, а чему нельзя? У всех нормально там с ясностью, со способностью? Все распознали ригпа и в нём пребывают?

----------


## Бхусуку

Да не нашего ума это дело - давал ему Чоки Нима чего-то или нет, как Вы этого не понимаете!

----------


## PampKin Head

Оле и другие ламы - не аргумент в данном случае... А для многих это важно - давал\не давал...

----------


## Бхусуку

Это почему же Оле и другие ламы не аргумент? Сонам Дордже тоже является ламой. Со своими обетами, которые он давал, со своими возможностями и недостатками. Да-да, недостатками. Они есть у всех лам, поскольку мы не в чистом видении. Ламы, пардон, ходят в туалет, сморкаются и пукают. Ламы  есть худые, есть толстые, есть очень толстые. Я знаю буддистов, которых смущает лишний вес лам. Есть знакомый, который был в шоке, когда узнал, что Намкай Норбу, мало того, что пьёт кока-колу, так он её при этом очень любит. Вас это не смущает? Если нет, то что Вас смущает в Олеге? То, что он лама, а Вы - нет? Или то, что он говорит не так, как хочется Вам? Больше лам хороших и разных, как мне кажется. Прошу прощения, если Вас чем-то обидел.

Что касается благословения Чоки Нима... А если Чоки Нима не давал, а дал, например, Беру Ченце или Кхенпо Пенце?   :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Меня смущают многие его *заявления* (сны, "это мое последнее перерождение" и прочее)... У меня есть сомнения в его возможности учить Дзогчену... Но меня это, по большому счету, не касается...

Просто  при следующей встрече спрошу Цокни Ринпоче о ламе Сонаме Дордже и его квалификации... Обычное человеческое любопытство...

А по поводу достижений братьев и сестер мне дела нет совсем... "Даже если Солнце взойдет на Западе, у Бодхисаттвы один Путь..." 

Успехов ему на Пути к Пробуждению и несению блага всем живым существам!

P.S. А по поводу ответов... Просто скажи: "Не давал" или "Давал"... И все... Что в этом такого? Чего разводить тайны мадридского двора то, если это не так важно?

Беру Ченце давал?  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Приветствую, друзья!
Кто о чем.....
Если Лама Олег вышел из ритрита уже два года как то:
2005 и 2004 он был не в ритрите.
1996 - 2003 он провел в ритрите.
Чоки Нима Рипоче, если память мне не изменяет, первый раз приехал в 1994 году. Олег ушел в ритрит не сразу после этого. 
Соответственно, "полный курс обучения в Индии, Непале и Тибете" занимает менее двух лет. Я не очень в курсе, может меня кто поправит, но вообще то традиционное обучение занимает от 6 до 15 лет, в зависимости от того, это шедра, тантрический колледж или еще что. Не подумайте, что я наезжаю, но мне действительно интересна хронология деятельности первого русского йогина. Очевидно из времени обучения, что способности у него повыше чем, например, у Миларепы......

По поводу пукающих Лам. Если говорить достаточно строго с точки зрения Гуру Йоги, Ламы только могут делать вид, что пукают, из сострадания к нам. На самом деле - Гуру - Будда Ваджрадара. Будда Ваджрадара - не пукает. И не употребляет кока-колу.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ремарка: первый русский йогин новой волны  - Лукьянов...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Ах как ревностно у нас обращают внимание на первого высунувшегося! Рассея панимаш.
Интересно, есть ли хоть толика этой ревностности в собственной практике ревнителей

----------


## Бхусуку

Legba, почти сразу и уехал. Ваши раскладки по датам примерно такие. А почему бы у Олега обо всём этом не спросить?

----------


## Бхусуку

PampKin Head, А Лукьянов был непростой йогин, ох, непростой...

----------


## Legba

Помнится, один приятель очень точно высказался о Лукьянове:
"Пил все, что горит, и трахал все, что ээ...  обладает сознанием."

Скажите, Самадхи, а почему Вы так защищаете Ламу Олега?
Даже вроде и не нападает никто...

Мне лично просто интересно разобраться - вот, так бывает, столько времени занимает, чтобы стать Ламой. Прекрасно, коль есть настолько эффективная практика, что позволяет реализоваться в столь короткие сроки! Стократ прекраснее, если есть практики  высоких способностей, для которых эти методы настолько эффективны. 
Вопрос-то чисто практический - если это действительно так работает - ребзя, поломились в Непал! Девять лет - и золотой ключик в кармане.
Если не сработает для всех остальных - то почему? Каков критерий? Вышеупомянутые Ламой Олегом интеллектуальные способности? И какой Iq надо иметь для практики Махамудры и Дзогчена?

В старые времена практиков проверяли двумя способами - путем философского диспута и путем демонстрации сиддхи. Сейчас как-то принято считать, что диспут это "гелугпинское занудство", а к сиддхам стали относить способность в течении недели не поссорится с женой. Как же опознать Мастера? Ведь следование недолжному подобно прыжку в пропасть!?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ах как ревностно у нас обращают внимание на первого высунувшегося! Рассея панимаш.
> Интересно, есть ли хоть толика этой ревностности в собственной практике ревнителей


аха... тезис "сам дурак", он всегда самый действенный...

----------


## Аминадав

PampKin Head


Не знаю, знаете ли вы это, интервью брал я.


> Типа, "я не считаю неправильным, если [Лама  Амдо, к примеру] передает эти практики в индивидуальном порядке, как я вижу, готовому к ним человеку..." 

Насколько я понял из контекста и невербальных символов, он говорил о себе.

> Самое интересное, что человек, дававший интервью, не отвечает на конкретный, поставленный вопрос! 

Интервью было сначала немного отредактировано мной, потом - Сонамом Дордже, потом - опять мной. В беседе вопрос звучал несколько более расплывчато, но тема была все же такая.

----------


## Бхусуку

Legba, Вы хотите поговорить о Лукьянове? :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Вы, это, того значица, с психоанализом-то завязывайте!   :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

На мой взгляд, во всей этой истории есть вполне очевидные вещи, например, некоторые неувязочки в биографии ламы или некоторые его нескромные высказывания в интервью. Странно, что кто-то их в упор не замечает.
Впрочем, кто мы такие, чтобы лам обсуждать. Обычные миряне, сжираемые огнем пяти ядов. Отречения - ни на грош, сансара рулит на полную катушку (см. живые журналы участников треда). Кстати, лично я не хочу быть ламой в этой жизни - кто я такой, чтобы кого-то чему-то учить. А ежели захочу, в смысле сделаю пару-тройку трехгодичных ритритов, так может я себя не только ламой, а самим ваджрачарьей буду называть.  :Smilie:  
Место первого русского йогина предлагаю оставить вакантным - уж слишком много претендентов, давайте лучше поищем первого русского гелонга.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//см. живые журналы участников треда

А што? Да! Официальная тема моего жж - секс и насилие. Зашифровать месадж в "жесткач" это отличный способ отсеять невежд. Могу я себе позволить не встречать их хотя бы там? 
Могу.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> //см. живые журналы участников треда
> 
> А што? Да! Официальная тема моего жж - секс и насилие. Зашифровать месадж в "жесткач" это отличный способ отсеять невежд. Могу я себе позволить не встречать их хотя бы там? 
> Могу.


Как жить, Самади, романтизму нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Как жить, Самади, романтизму нет?


Гхы-гхы: "Я старый солдат и не знаю слов любви, донна Роза!" ;D

----------


## Бхусуку

Мальчики, нам уйти? 
Бугагагага!!!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Как-то я вчера невнятно выразился. "Кто-то тянет меня за язык, и там, где был дом, - остается дым". Поясню, на всякий случай.
Естественно, я не хочу и не могу быть ламой, поскольку нет у меня на то никаких полномочий - ни чистоты соблюдения трех обетов, ни мудрости, проистекающей от отречения и постижения, ни великого сострадания, ни четырех притягательных качеств. Но кто знает, что с тобой будет, ежели возобладаешь этими полномочиями или хотя бы решишь, что возобладал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Приветствую,
> 
> Впрочем, кто мы такие, чтобы лам обсуждать. Обычные миряне, сжираемые огнем пяти ядов. Отречения - ни на грош, сансара рулит на полную катушку (см. живые журналы участников треда). Кстати, лично я не хочу быть ламой в этой жизни - кто я такой, чтобы кого-то чему-то учить. А ежели захочу, в смысле сделаю пару-тройку трехгодичных ритритов, так может я себя не только ламой, а самим ваджрачарьей буду называть.  
> Место первого русского йогина предлагаю оставить вакантным - уж слишком много претендентов, давайте лучше поищем первого русского гелонга.


http://lotosaudio.ru/001/puja/puja-01/puja-08.mp3
весьма актуально, автор жжет... самое главное - по теме

Кста...  А что такое отречение, которого ни на грош?

Пема... Когда в ритриты отправляешься? А то не успеем заценить Ваджрачарью, помрем однако...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

"Отречение - это ноги медитации." Про него столько написано, что неудобно, право, и говорить. Можно, например, обратиться к главе 3 "Изъяны сансары" из Кунсанг ламэ шалунг.

Видя, что сансара — страдание, я все равно ее жажду.
Страшась бездны низших миров, я все равно совершаю неблагие поступки.
Благослови меня и таких же заблудших, как я, 
Дабы мы отринули мирские заботы!

Что касается ритритов - то для этого, как известно, требуется благая мотивация, усердие и то самое отречение. Я этими достоинствами, увы, не обладаю, да и сансарными связями успел обрасти. Но насчет ваджрачарий можно не беспокоиться - смотри, например, сайт "Нингма на Украине". Не боись, Пампкин, будут на наш век еще дордже лопоны, нагпинские одежды уже пол-Москвы примерило - дело за малым.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Нагпинские одежды были большенству дарованы на вполне конкретных мероприятиях (кто был - тот в курсе)... Так что это не фиглярство....

Кста... нормальная одежда, чтобы ходить и получать учения\наставления... Уважительная к теме... А то ходят в чем попало....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Как говорится, дело вкуса.

Кстати, вот ссылка о подношении особых йогических одежд Чоклингу Ринпоче.
http://www.gomde.dk/pages/news/yogi.htm

----------


## куру хунг

Кстати об Олеге Позднякове (он же Лама Сонам Дордже)

----------


## куру хунг

А вот перевод:
   Письмо Досточтимого Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче

                Рекомендательное письмо

Это письмо подтверждает, что Лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков) получил все фундаментальные учения Буддизма, посещая ежегодные семинары в нашем монастыре. Он улучшил своё понимание основных философских систем Буддизма, обучаясь на курсах нашей международной Шедры, института Рангджунг Йеше. Помимо этого, он получил лично от меня особые вводящие наставления и прошёл тренировку в практиках Ваджраяны.

Лама Сонам Дордже получал учения от моего покойного отца, Преподобного Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, равно как и от Преподобного Чоклинг Ринпоче, вместе с полным циклом посвящений, принадлежащих традиции Чоклинг Терсар.
Более того, ему посчастливилось получать учения от таких высочайших Лам, как например, Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, Его святейшества Кармапы 17-го, Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, Преподобного Беру Кхенце Ринпоче, Преподобного Тэнга Ринпоче, Преподобного Трангу Ринпоче и Преподобного Цокньи Ринпоче.

После этого, с глубочайшей верой и непреклонным усердием, Лама Сонам Дордже успешно выполнил предварительные практики Тибетского Буддизма, включая медитацию над Четырьмя Изменениями Ума и медитацию Пребывания в Покое. В уединении он успешно совершил семь лет медитативного затворничества, занимаясь традиционными практиками стадий развития и завершения Ваджраяны.

В результате этих практик и обучения Лама Сонам Дордже обогатил своё знание Буддийских текстов и философии, а также приобрёл опыт в глубоких практиках Махамудры и Дзогчен.

Я очень рад и доволен, что Лама Сонам Дордже, с такой преданностью выполнил свой ритрит. У него есть моё благословение работать на благо живых существ, помогая распространять Учение Будды в России, на Украине и повсеместно. Я уверен, что он будет стремиться действовать во благо Дхармы, и желаю ему успеха во всех его активностях.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Тулку Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче

Январь 2005 года

----------


## Lana

> А вот перевод:
>    Письмо Досточтимого Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче
> 
>                 Рекомендательное письмо
> 
> Это письмо подтверждает, что Лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков) получил все фундаментальные учения Буддизма, посещая ежегодные семинары в нашем монастыре. Он улучшил своё понимание основных философских систем Буддизма, обучаясь на курсах нашей международной Шедры, института Рангджунг Йеше. Помимо этого, он получил лично от меня особые вводящие наставления и прошёл тренировку в практиках Ваджраяны.
> 
> Лама Сонам Дордже получал учения от моего покойного отца, Преподобного Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, равно как и от Преподобного Чоклинг Ринпоче, вместе с полным циклом посвящений, принадлежащих традиции Чоклинг Терсар.
> Более того, ему посчастливилось получать учения от таких высочайших Лам, как например, Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, Его святейшества Кармапы 17-го, Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, Преподобного Беру Кхенце Ринпоче, Преподобного Тэнга Ринпоче, Преподобного Трангу Ринпоче и Преподобного Цокньи Ринпоче.
> ...


И это письмо конечно же надо помещать в конце после восьми страниц базара... :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Спасибо за информацию - печать, подпись, все как надо. Жаль, что раньше это письмо никто не предоставил - по крайней мере статус ламы мы бы не обсуждали.
Что касается базара - у кого о чем болит, тот о том и говорит. В принципе, базаром можно назвать и все другие темы этого форума.
Те, кому было что сказать, - высказались, остальные - полюбопытствовали. А самые умные, естественно, хранили благородное молчание.

----------


## куру хунг

> И это письмо конечно же надо помещать в конце после восьми страниц базара...


 Увы, для того что бы оно попало сюда, мне надо было съездить в Москву, отыскать Ламу Сонам Дордже, познакомиться с ним,уговорить дать эту бумагу,и разместить здесь. Она появилась у меня только 2 дня назад.

----------


## Граакль

Чтобы потренирвать свою скромность вставлю 5 копеек (чтобы не приняли за промолчавшего умного  :Smilie:  )

Назрел вот такой вопрос в связи с прочтением данного топика.

Как известно коренной гуру для последователя махаяны и ваджраяны - это практически всё.

Соответсвенно каждый следующий учитель априори чем-то ему уступает по качествам в свете конкретного восприятия конкретного человека.
То есть сравнивая другого учителя со своим коренным, видишь (или надумываешь себе что видишь, в моем случае пока нет разницы  :Smilie:  ) какие-то недостатки.

Возможно у тебя просто нет связи с этим учителем, но ты его как бы уже классифицировал "недотягивает до моего учителя" 

Вот тут как решить.
Вроде не хорошо так думать про ламу, но с другой стороны ты явно видишь, что ну "не дотягивает" 

Только не надо мне щас про "двойственное восприятие" ок?  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> Как известно коренной гуру для последователя махаяны и ваджраяны - это практически всё.
> 
> Соответсвенно каждый следующий учитель априори чем-то ему уступает по качествам в свете конкретного восприятия конкретного человека.
> То есть сравнивая другого учителя со своим коренным, видишь (или надумываешь себе что видишь, в моем случае пока нет разницы  ) какие-то недостатки.
> 
> Возможно у тебя просто нет связи с этим учителем, но ты его как бы уже классифицировал "недотягивает до моего учителя" 
> 
> Вот тут как решить.
> Вроде не хорошо так думать про ламу, но с другой стороны ты явно видишь, что ну "не дотягивает" 
> ...


 Как надоело уже весь этот бред читать  на БФ по "КОРЕННЫХ ГУРУ". Граакль, ребята ну возьмите почитайте Будды ради, А. Берзина "Опора на духовного учителя". Капитальное исследование на тему что есть что -гуру,коренной гуру и т.д. и взаимоотношения между ученником и учителем в тибетском понимании. А так же к каким нездоровым отношениям приводит неправильное понимание этого аспекта Учения на западном опыте последних тридцати лет распространения буддизма на Западе и в России.
В двух словах: ну не может быть у 90-99% российских буддистов коренных гуру в точном понимании этого слова, по причине того что как минимум, в наших условиях среднестатистическому российскому буддисту нужно как минимум от5 до 10 лет очень усердно практиковать(не почаса и не час в день и тем более в неделю), что бы только появилась возможность сотрудничать с гуру на предмет поисков твоего изначального состояния, природы ума и т. д. (в каждой традиции своё наименование), что собственно и является так сказат "узкой спезиализацией" коренного гуру и то если тебе повезёт и ты встретишь(а может и нет и такое нередко случается). А то что разные Учителя нравятся разным людям по разному, в этом ничего удивительного нет, неестественно было бы наоборот, если бы все всем одинаково безумно нравились, хотя именно вот это последнее почему-то очень уж сильно распространненно последнее время(всех поголовно колбасит, прёт и т.д. от самых разных Учителей, что очень уж подозрительно). Короче-игры "Эго" это всё-"мой Лама","мой Гуру", мой коренной гуру" главное то"МОЙ,МОЙ,МОЙ",только в буддистской упаковке уже.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Куру Хунг, +1 !!!

И еще очень советую почитать вот эту книгу:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/dmat1.html

Тема игр Эго в духовность раскрыта на 100%  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> Как надоело уже весь этот бред читать  на БФ по "КОРЕННЫХ ГУРУ". Граакль, ребята ну возьмите почитайте Будды ради, А. Берзина "Опора на духовного учителя".


Почему бред?

Берзин - это хорошо, но есть так же еще и коренные тексты, в которых прямо говорится, кто есть коренной учитель. В Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг, например.




> В двух словах: ну не может быть у 90-99% российских буддистов коренных гуру в точном понимании этого слова, по причине того что как минимум, в наших условиях среднестатистическому российскому буддисту нужно как минимум от5 до 10 лет очень усердно практиковать(не почаса и не час в день и тем более в неделю), что бы только появилась возможность сотрудничать с гуру на предмет поисков твоего изначального состояния, природы ума и т. д.


И что это доказывает?
Тут на БФ есть люди, практикующие больше 5 лет, и их немало.
У них то, даже по твоим скептическим подсчетам уже может быть коренной гуру?

----------


## Lana

> Как известно коренной гуру для последователя махаяны и ваджраяны - это практически всё.
> :d


Мне кажется мы должны "поставить" Учителя на "пьедестал", чтобы потом  "дотягивать" свое уважения к окружающим нас людям до уровня уважения к Учителю.
А то, например я - если жду Учителя перед лекцией это одно -жду себе и жду - без эмоций - а если встречаюсь со знакомым - не дай Бог опоздает на пять минут - ору будет, что лучше ему вообще не приходить... :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> Куру Хунг, +1 !!!
> 
> И еще очень советую почитать вот эту книгу:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/dmat1.html
> 
> Тема игр Эго в духовность раскрыта на 100%



Хорошая книга!

Там же по поводу гуру:

http://spiritual.ru/lib/guru_u.html

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Единственное, что меня смутило, так это ответ автора на вопрос о своем учителе. Он сказал, что сейчас у него нет учителя.

Очень странная ситуация.

----------


## Граакль

> Единственное, что меня смутило, так это ответ автора на вопрос о своем учителе. Он сказал, что сейчас у него нет учителя.
> 
> Очень странная ситуация.


Чего странного? 
Может его учитель ушел.

----------

